# han di "gern ond woerd woerkli gern i dini stadt cho"



## mova87

Esta es una frase que me mando un amigo por correo pero no entiendo nada de suizo-alemán. Ojalá alguien me pueda ayudar. Gracias 
"han di gern ond woerd woerkli gern i dini stadt cho"


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, mova87, y bienvenido/a al foro!

Otra versión en alemán sería:

_Ich hab(e) dich gern(e) und würde wirklich ger(e) in die Stadt kommen._
=
_Te quiero_ (quizá en sentido de "me caés bien" nomás) _y realmente me gustaría ir ("venir") a la ciudad/al centro._ (donde en ese momento aparentemente se encuentra la persona a la que va dirigida la pregunta, o sea, vos).
Por lo menos a mí me suena a que por alguna razón no le es posible.

Bueno, espero que te sirva.
A ver si alguien más experto viene a matizar.


----------



## mova87

muchas gracias ...realmente sabia mas  o menos de que estaba hablando porque me trato de traducir la frase al español pero no le fue muy bien...mi duda era si estaba diciendo que le gustaria venir pero no puede (eso no lo dice cierto? 
Bueno esperemos que depronto alguien sepa exactamente lo que dice. 
Nuevamente muchas gracias por la ayuda, ya voy entendiendo.


----------



## aguachirli

No dice nada de que no puede. Dice que le gustaría mucho ir a tu ciudad a visitarte y punto.


----------



## mova87

ok, muchas gracias...duda resuelta.  Aunque sabes exactamente que dice?


----------



## aguachirli

te quiero mucho (me parece que más bien en plan de amigos, aunque eso lo sabrás mejor tú) y me gustaría realmente mucho ir a tu ciudad (a verte).

El "a verte" lo pongo en paréntesis porque no lo pone tal cual, pero con el verbo alemán "kommen" que, en realidad, se traduce como "venir" se implica el "ir a verte o visitarte".


----------



## Sidjanga

Lo de que me suena (tendencialmente) a que quizá no le sea posible ir (en este momento) aunque le gustaría mucho lo dije porque dice _*wörd *wirkli gern / und *würde *wirklich ger(e) / me gustar*ía*_.
No dice (textualmente) que no puede o por qué.

El condicional se usa para situaciones más bien hipotéticas, por eso nada más.

_Me gustaría, lo haría si tuviera tiempo/si pudiera._

De lo contrario, simplemente iría y se encontrarían, ¿no?


----------



## mova87

Bueno entonces más o menos lo que me está diciendo él, es que tiene ganas de venir pero no sabe que pueda  pasar entonces prefiere no comprometerse.
Creo que ya por fin llegamos al verdadero senido de la frase no?  
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## giberian

Hola a todos!
Tampoco soy suizo sino del sur de Alemania (Baviera), pienso que la mentalidad de los bávaros (o de los alemanes del Sur en general) no es tan diferente. No comparto su opinión de que la frase implique necesariamente que no pueda visitarte en tu ciudad. Yo, si uso frases de esa forma y en semejantes circunstancias, digo _Ich würde gerne_ y de hecho quiero expresar mi deseo de ir, pero lo digo de una manera indirecta, condicional, porque a lo mejor todavía no me invitaron de manera directa y espero que lo hagan. Te aconsejo aclarar los motivos de la persona que _würde gerne_, mova, para asegurarte y no perderte su posible y deseada visita ...
Saludos!

pd. este "cho" de la frase me suena a "schauen" (mirar) que en el léxico del Sur se usa como sinónimo de "ir / venir"


----------



## Quelle

El condicional en alemán también se usa en expresiones de cortesía. Sin más contexto la frase no revela lo que está pensando. Puede ser para introducir una excusa, si después sigue: ...., pero... También puede ser que esté esperando una invitación....o otras interpretaciones. ¿Tienes más contexto?


----------

